# Tournesol G4 bloqué sur démarrage réseau



## patrick jean-jacques (1 Février 2016)

Bonsoir à tous,
j'ai récupéré un tournesol en parfait état sauf lecteur CD H.S
mais il était configuré démarrage réseau,
comment en sortir ?
(oublié totalement cette manip)
il y a un DD 120Go qui contient Tiger récemment installé,
merci encore une fois de me tirer de ce pétrin,
la recherche ne donne pas ; trop de mots...
Patrick JJ


----------



## Invité (1 Février 2016)

Démarrage avec "alt" enfoncé au boot ! Et là tu choisis ton disque interne.

Une fois démarré, tu vas dans les préférences système pour sélectionner ton disque dur interne pour que l'ordi mémorise ton choix de boot.

Si rien ne fonctionne, tu peux faire un reset Pram (commande-alt-p-r enfoncés dès le "boing" jusqu'au "boing" suivant)


----------



## melaure (2 Février 2016)

Sinon brancher un lecteur optique externe et booter avec "C"


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (2 Février 2016)

melaure a dit:


> Sinon brancher un lecteur optique externe et booter avec "C"


Bonsoir,
alors option 1/
après RESET PRAM,
testé hier, après choix du DD OSX apparait un logo type défense de stationner en gris, puis rien d'autre ça patine,
option 2/mon lecteur externe (aussi ancien que le tournesol) n'est pas reconnu au boot...sniff....
l'enquète continue...
Patrick JJ
PS: peut être en mode target je pourrai accèder au réglage de démarrage (?)


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (2 Février 2016)

Plus de mode Target dispo !?!
je rêve !
plus j'insiste plus la situation s'aggrave...


----------



## Invité (2 Février 2016)

Ben queske tu veux faire du mode target dans ce cas ?
Démarrer ton Tournesol sur le disque d'un autre ordi ?

Dans ce cas, il faut relier les ordis avec un câble FW, démarrer l'autre ordi avec la touche "t" enfoncée (pour le mettre en mode target".
Démarrer le Tournesol avec la touche "alt" et choisir l'autre ordi


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (3 Février 2016)

Bonsoir,
série noire, tous mes bons vieux PPC tombent en panne les uns après les autres.On va faire un allez simple pour le recyclage,
dommage, j'y était un peu attaché.
;-)))
Si quelques uns à proximité (47) il y a un à récupérer G4 quick silver ( qui veux plus démarrer )
puis ensuite peut être si panne fatale le tournesol...
Reste un iMac G3 première main (mais ma compagne n'as pas donné son feu vert pour recyclage...)
Patrick Jj
PS: comme un bénêt que je suis j'ai activé la double indentification sur le forum; faut que j'en sorte (si possible), quelle galère !


----------



## melaure (3 Février 2016)

Arf pas de chance, ce qu'il nous manque ici ce sont de bons électroniciens pour faire vivre ce vieux monde.

C'est ce que j'ai vu dans le salon Amiga de Novembre dernier, quelques bricoleurs qui réparent les machines de la communauté. Sympa !


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (4 Février 2016)

"Démarrer le Tournesol avec la touche "alt" et choisir l'autre"
Bonsoir,
O.K réussi (enfin depuis l'iMac )
mais ensuite je vais ou ? je fais quoi ?
on accède bien en allez retour au Tournesol mais les entrailles du système sont obscures pour moi.
J'ajoute que le tournesol refuse de démarrer en mode T ! il s'éteint,
je viens de découvrir un truc malsain facile d'accès pour bloquer un Mac Ppc : régler le démarrage réseau là ou il n'y en a plus,
hop là !
le tour est joué la machine est plantée, facile rapide, efficace , encore un bug que apple n'as pas décelé en son temps...
;-)))
Patrick JJ
PS: éventuellement si je savais le faire, je ferai bien un mini réseau pour voir ce qui se passe...


----------



## Invité (4 Février 2016)

Je te disais de faire l'inverse !
Mais ça suppose que l'iMac ait un système compatible avec l'iMac (sachant que le Tournesol est un iMac ! Tes posts sont un peu confus)
Tu ne pourrait pas dire exactement de quel matériel tu dispose, ça faciliterait les choses 

Edit

Je viens de relire et de comprendre. Désolé, fin de journée !

As-tu essayé de démarré en appuyant sur la touche "x" dès le "boing" et en gardant la touche appuyée quelques secondes ?


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (5 Février 2016)

Hello !
donc j'ai essayé toutes les combinaisons de démarrage : Alt pour tenter sur la partition qui contient Tiger,
puis Target ( ça éteint l'ordi!)
X ; on boote sur le même secteur puisque j'ai rien d'autre sur ce DD là ( ni OS9 ni rien d'autre...)
Réinitialisé la pram : sans résultats,
et pour finir le mode single user ne fonctionne pas lui non plus...dommage en ligne de commande on peux tout faire...
et donc Impossible de savoir quel tournesol c'est, puisque j'accède pas aux spécs...
Mon iMac connecté est un 400DV de 2001 ( sous 10,3,9) via firewire.
On est dans une impasse, ce W.E je trie les pièces du quick silver qui vient de rendre l'âme pour les greffer sur le Tournesol,
soit le DD et le lecteur CD, j'avais pas le temps ni l'envie de le faire en semaine,
tout devrait rentrer dans l'ordre.
Une question à deux balles,
peut t'on installer une vulgaire carte mère PC dans un Quick silver ? ( G5 500Mhz)
l'accès par la trappe est superbe et envie de faire une machine sous linux...
A plus ici même,
Patrick JJ


----------



## Invité (5 Février 2016)

Tu as vraiment fait ? :
1 Relier les 2 ordis avec le câble FireWire
2 Démarrer l'iMac G3 avec la touche "t" au boot pour le faire passer en mode "target"
3 Démarrer le Tournesol avec la touche "alt" au boot
4 A ce moment sur l'écran du Tournesol, sélectionner le disque de l'iMac G3 et appuyer sur la touche "entrée"


----------



## melaure (5 Février 2016)

Avec ton boitier de QuickSilver, tu peux te faire un superbe hackintosh :

- celui ci par exemple
- un autre par ici


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (5 Février 2016)

Merci de vos aides !
@Invité;
donc oui j'ai relié les deux mac comme tu le décris mais ensuite comment faire ?
j'ai en peu fouillé dans les entrailles du tournesol,
mais aucunes compétences particulières dans cette jungle là,
de plus la liaison est assez lente...
@ Melaure :
Merci pour le lien hackintosh,
je vais étudier la question..;
Pjj


----------



## Invité (5 Février 2016)

patrick jean-jacques a dit:


> Merci de vos aides !
> @Invité;
> donc oui j'ai relié les deux mac comme tu le décris mais ensuite comment faire ?
> j'ai en peu fouillé dans les entrailles du tournesol,
> ...



Une fois que tu as démarré sur le disque du G3, tu laisse faire tout ce qui doit se faire
tu vas dans les préférences système/démarrage
tu choisis ton disque dur interne Tiger et tu re-démarre


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (6 Février 2016)

Invité a dit:


> tu choisis ton disque dur interne Tiger et tu re-démarre


bon c'est bien ,mais maintenant j'ai la pomme d'accueil OSX en fond d'écran et rien de plus...
sniff,
on approche du but mais manque un truc...
Je force l'extinction du tournesol, redémarrage...sur le DD de l'imac qui est toujours en mode target,
on recommence...
seconde tentative, au redémarrage je débranche le cable firewire pour qu'il ne boote plus sur l'iMac 400DV ...c'est long, le disque travaille ...rien , toujours la pomme grise sur écran démarrage,on est bloqué,
le DD est muet, silencieux, dans les pommes..;
;-)))
patrick


----------



## Invité (6 Février 2016)

Bon ben ton disque est naze ou ton Tiger est mal configuré…

C'est un Dvd ou des Cd ton Tiger ?
Si ce sont des Cd tu pourras utiliser (peut être) le lecteur de Cd de l'iMac G3

Au fait tu as essayé le "safe boot" sur ton Tournesol ?

Quand tu es démarré sur l'iMac G3, essaie de réparer le disque du Tournesol…


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (14 Février 2016)

Bonsoir,
rien ne fonctionne,
j'ai ouvert pour installer un autre DD sain et un lecteur de cd,
toujours la même galère ;
pas d'option Target ( le mac s'éteint),
impossible de démarrer une installation avec les cd d'origine , 
on aboutie sur un écran avec un logo type défense de stationner (gris).
j'aurai du faire un reset de la CM ( oublié)
Bizarre que le problème persiste avec un autre disque dur...
Sinon le mode safe boot c'est bien en pressant la touche Majuscule au démarrage ?
Adishats,
Patrick JJ


----------



## Invité (14 Février 2016)

patrick jean-jacques a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> rien ne fonctionne,
> j'ai ouvert pour installer un autre DD sain et un lecteur de cd,


Quoi sur le disque ?
Un système qui boote un autre ordi ?





patrick jean-jacques a dit:


> toujours la même galère ;
> pas d'option Target ( le mac s'éteint),


Jamais vu ça, pas de conseils de ma part


patrick jean-jacques a dit:


> j'aurai du faire un reset de la CM ( oublié)


Bah, refais ça…


patrick jean-jacques a dit:


> Sinon le mode safe boot c'est bien en pressant la touche Majuscule au démarrage ?
> Adishats,
> Patrick JJ


Oui, c'est ça


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (15 Février 2016)

Bonsoir,
" Quoi sur le disque ?
Un système qui boote un autre ordi ? "
sur le disque interne une version de Tiger saine...
Pas le temps en semaine d'y toucher, reset pour un autre jour,
Adishats,
Pjj


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (6 Mars 2016)

Bonsoir,
Résolu !
bon finalement j'ai réouvert la bête et j'ai croisé les DD,
celui d'un quick silver sain avec Panther dans le Tournesol
et celui qui refusait de booter dans le Quick silver,
là miracle tout se passe normalement,
les deux bécanes fonctionnent,
j'avais au préalable avant remontage enlevé la batterie du tournesol afin qu'il oublie ses réglages,
j'ignore si cette manip qui est à l'origine de la réparation mais c'est probablement le cas.
Patrick JJ


----------

